# [SOLVED] problem z sypiącym się Firefox-em 3.5

## TommyV6

Witam, 

mam mały problem z Firefox-em, zaczęły się od wersji 3.0.9 firefox zaczął się sypać w bliżej nieokreślonych okolicznościach. 

Gdy zainstalowałem wersję 3.0.10 nie chciał nawet odpalić od razu "segmentował". Kasowanie .mozilla pozwalało go odpalić ale tylko 

jeden raz. Każda kolejna próba kończy się porażką (Naruszenie ochrony pamięci) 

Wersja 3.5 działa prawie normalnie, ale gdy klikam na przyciski np. "DELETE" na flickr.com aby wykasować wiadomość fx się wysypuje. 

Emerg-uje go z lub bez jakichkolwiek flag USE próbowałem z custom-optimization i CFLAGS="-O0" oraz "-O2 -march=i686" efekty są identyczne. 

Próbowałem: make -j1  

Kompilacja nie robi problemów zero błędów, niestety nie ma też błędów przy crash-u firefox.

Z wersja binarna ma ten sam problem.

-safe-mode nie pomaga, zablokowanie wszelkich dodatków rozszerzeń nic nie zmienia

-jconsole --g-fatal-warnings  nie pokazuje żadnych błędów 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-tuxonice-r10 i686) 

================================================================= 

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-tuxonice-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.0 

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Jul 2009 00:45:01 +0000 

app-shells/bash: 3.2_p39 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1 

dev-lang/python: 2.5.4-r3 

dev-util/cmake: 2.6.4 

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1 

sys-apps/sandbox: 1.6-r2 

sys-devel/autoconf: 2.13, 2.63 

sys-devel/automake: 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2 

sys-devel/binutils: 2.18-r3 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1 

sys-devel/libtool: 1.5.26 

virtual/os-headers: 2.6.27-r2 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -mtune=pentium4" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d" 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -mtune=pentium4" 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org" 

LANG="pl_PL" 

LC_ALL="pl_PL" 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1" 

LINGUAS="pl en" 

MAKEOPTS="-j5" 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/" 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages" 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp" 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" 

SYNC="rsync://10.1.1.1/gentoo-portage" 

USE="16bit 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi agent aim aio alisp alsa amr amrnb amrr amrwb ao apm archive ares artworkextra aspell async audacious audio audiofile audit automap automount avahi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bogofilter bookmarks branding bzip2 c++ cairo caps cardbus ccache cdaudio cdb cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cleartype cli config_wizard consolekit contrast coverage cpio cpudetection cpufreq cpulimit cracklib crypt cscope css curl daemon dbus dc1394 device-mapper dga dhcp dhcpcd digitalradio disk-partition divx djvu dosformat dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdnav dvdr dvi emovix encode eselect exif expat extra-algorithms extra-tools extramodules faac faad fam fame fasttrack fat fbcon fbcondecor fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox3 flac flash fontconfig fontforge fortran fpx freetype ftp fuse gcrypt gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gkrellm glade glib glibc-omitfp glitz glut gnutella gnutls gocr gpac gpg gpgme gphoto2 gpm gs gsm gtk gtkhtml gui gzip h323 hacking hal hddtemp hdri hfs howl-compat hpn icecast iconv icu id3tag idea idl idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inotify isdnlog jabber java java6 javascript jbig jfs jpeg jpeg2k justify kate ladspa lame langpacks lapack laptop largefile latex latin1 lcms levels libass libburn libcaca libextractor libgcrypt liblockfile libnotify libsamplerate libssh2 libsysfs libv4l2 libvisual libwww lilo live lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad mail mailbox maildir maildrop md5sum mdnsresponder-compat mhash midi mixer mjpeg mktemp mmx mng modplug module motif mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer mtp mudflap multiuser musepack musicbrainz ncurses nethack network networking networkmanager new-login nls nntp normalize nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfs ntp ocaml offensive ogg ogg123 ogm openal openct openexr opengl openmp openntpd openssl optimisememory overlays pam pango parse-clocks pccts pcf pch pcmcia pcre pdf perl pic pidgin pixmaps png pnm powerkadu pppd projectm pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 quicktime quota quotas quote radio rar raw readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs remote rle rss rtc rtf rtsp samba sasl screen screenshot script scrobbler sdk sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio sensord serial session shadow shout simplexml skins slang smime smp sms sndfile sound soundex sox spamassassin speech speex spell spl spoof-source sqlite sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification stats stream suid svg svga symlink sysfs syslog t1lib taglib tcl tcpd teletext tga theora threads threadsafe threadsonly thumbnail tiff timezone tk tls toolbar tools trace truetype tta twolame type3 unicode unzip upnp urandom usb userpriv utempter utils uudeview uuencode v4l v4l2 vcd vcdinfo vcdx vdr vhook video vidix vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vlc vlm voice vorbis vte wavpack webkit wifi win32codecs wma wmf wxwidgets wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xattr xaw xcb xcomposite xext xface xfce xfs xft xine xinerama xml xorg xorgmodule xosd xpm xprint xrandr xrender xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zeroconf zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="*" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati vesa fbdev none" 

Unset: CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

System był budowany niedawno od zera, dyski mam sprawne (~3 miesiące power-on, kupione razem bez bad-sektorów) 3x250GB SATA 16Mb Cache 

2x1GB ram-u DDR 400MHz DualChannel (testowane memtest86+, wszystko ok!) 

Procesory dwa Pentium 4 2.8GHz HT (sse2 mmx -3dnow -mmxext) 

Grafika: Radosław 9600 Pro (ati-drivers-8.593 ~x86) 

Płyta: Fujitus-Siemens MS-7013 

Zasilanie: ModeCOM GTF 500W 

System plików na dysku głównie ext4 tylko /home xfs /boot ext2 /var/cache reiserfs (notail noatime) 

Komputer użytkuje jako desktop, mimo że płyta pochodzi z serwera F-S, nie ma z nim innych problemów dlatego raczej wykluczam usterki sprzętu.

--- Edytowanie przez moderatora:

Dodane znaczniki BBCode. Proszę o ich używanie.

Kurt SteinerLast edited by TommyV6 on Fri Jul 10, 2009 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Używasz flasha/mozplugger/acrobat reader/cokolwiek, co instaluje wtyczkę dla fx?

----------

## TommyV6

Dla pewności że to nie przez wtyczki zrobiłem 

rm -rf /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins

efekt identyczny

Normalnie używam tylko gxine i flash-9.X

----------

## unK

No to

```
gdb /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
```

wklep "run", a jak się wywali, to "bt" i wklej to, co gdb wypluje. Co prawda za dużo toto nie powie, bo binarki są bez symboli debugujących, ale przynajmniej prawdopodobnie pokaże, w jakiej bibliotece się wywala.

----------

## TommyV6

Ba! Wielkie dzięki!

Udało się

gdb pokazał:

#0  0xb1d0b925 in ?? () from /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2

przebudowałem librsvg i wreszcie działa!

Muszę się zaprzyjaźnić z gdb  :Smile: 

Dzięki!

----------

## TommyV6

Na świeżym systemie Gentoo x86 firefox wywraca się przy niektórych filmach flash np. na tym:

http://www.chip.pl/news/wydarzenia/prawo-i-polityka/2009/09/zobacz-jak-okrasc-apple-store-w-31-sekund#boxx2

gdy mam w systemie, stabilną na chwilę obecna:

gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3

przekompilowanie samej biblioteki lub też ff nic nie daje, za to po odmaskowaniu 

gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0 

wszystko działa poprawnie nawet bez ponownego kompilowania ff

Wersja FF nie jest istotna, wywraca się każda wersja 3.X

----------

